# Synchronisation Messages sur iCloud



## dambo (14 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici quelques années que je n'ai pas posté ici, je suis ravi de ce retour 

Depuis plusieurs années j'utilise la sauvegarde "classique" d'icloud. Mes photos et mes messages sont intégrés à la sauvegarde de l'iPhone. Mais cette sauvegarde étant très lourde (plus de 30go), j'ai décidé de me mettre à la page et d'activer photos et messages dans le cloud.

J'avais jusqu'à lors 17go pour l'appli messages.
J'ai activé Messages sur le cloud.
Sur ma sauvegarde iCloud, j'ai immédiatement perdu 17 go sur le fichier sauvegarde, remplacés par 17go "messages".

J'en ai alors profité pour faire du tri dans les pièces jointes sur mon iPhone grâce à "stockage sur l'iphone" dans les règlages généraux. Je suis alors descendu à 6go sur l'iphone.... mais toujours 17go sur le cloud.

Ce matin, le stockage de messages sur l'iphone est tombé à 300mo ! J'en déduis que tout est stocké et récupéré sur le cloud.

Très bien ... mais sur iCloud cela pèse toujours 17go ! Alors que j'en ai supprimé 11 ! 
Enfin, lorsque je vais dans le stockage iphone pour supprimer des pièces jointes, évidemment elles n'apparaissent plus donc je ne peux pas refaire le tri que j'avais fait !

Comment faire pour supprimer des fichiers dans "messages" sur le cloud ?

Merci à tous.

Damien.


----------

